# Bug out vehicle any ideas ?



## jerry49

I was thinking about gearing my old class rv up to be my get out of dodge vehicle but now having second thoughts , i just dont like having to be stuck using paved roads . Any ideas ?? Trying to keep this around $40k


----------



## A Watchman

Jerry my man ... Have I got just the ride for you! (That damn crooked grin is starting to appear again)


----------



## Sasquatch

jerry49 said:


> I was thinking about gearing my old class rv up to be my get out of dodge vehicle but now having second thoughts , i just dont like having to be stuck using paved roads . Any ideas ?? Trying to keep this around $40k


How many people do you have to put in it? Family? Just you and the dog?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Urinal Cake

This is how I roll!


----------



## A Watchman

Urinal Cake said:


> This is how I roll!


But .... in my BOV you can really haul some ass! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42

My two are Grand Cherokee's, along with military surplus 151 1/4 ton trailers.

The jeeps are stock with compromise on/off road tires.

Guns, ammo, food gas and other supplies can be loaded in 15 mins, 

but I don't plan on leaving, options are still open though. 

At least two 50ft. trailers would be needed to haul all.


----------



## Illini Warrior

you do have a BOL destination? .... preppers that bug out without a planned route to a random location are usually just called refugees ...


----------



## jimLE

what im window shopping for,as a everyday vehicle,will be my bov..hopefully it'll be a pick-up like im wanting to get..


----------



## Chipper

If you can find one. A Quigley 4x4 van. IMHO it should give me a good all round rig once completed. Parts should be easy to find. Easy to drive on main roads and very capable off road.


----------



## Kauboy

Spotted this on craigslist while trolling around the pepper Reddit sub: https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/6043048766.html 
(**M35A2**Deuce and a Half**Awesome 6x6 Camper**8,000 obo** - Durham, NC)


----------



## Oddcaliber

That Deuce will get you where you need to go!


----------



## SOCOM42

I had a deuce and a half plus a five ton out of DRMO years ago, both are great trucks.

The problem is spare parts for them, I had to rebuild some with parts I had to make.

Today with the web you can track down what you need.

Back then computers did not have the internet and had to use dial up, there was no searching.


----------



## Smitty901

One of many of my son in laws toys Duce 2 1/2 converted to single axle It work burn a wide range of fuels. This was from when him and my daughter were married.
When weather improves I will post a shot of the next project. You will love that.


----------



## bigwheel

jerry49 said:


> I was thinking about gearing my old class rv up to be my get out of dodge vehicle but now having second thoughts , i just dont like having to be stuck using paved roads . Any ideas ?? Trying to keep this around $40k


Sounds like a good plan to me. Hook up a car behind it. Find a place to stay in it when the poo hits the fan. Smart thinking. Thats what was thinking of doing too. Cept I got rid of my old class C a while back..so was going to try to snag a cheap trailer and tow it behind the fancy Tundra pick up. That should work too. Maybe revive the plan if the liberals keep trying to lynch Trump. We would prob try to limp the circus to Arkieville. We got kin up there who might be glad to see us for a while..lol.


----------



## paraquack

I've been saving my pennies for one of these. Minus the Ma Deuce of course. 
I figure another 63 years or a winning lottery ticket and I'll be good to go!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

problem with a BOV... if others are walking you are a target.... the nail that sticks out is the one that gets hammered.... if you have a designated BOL.. and and BOV is required to get there.. I would opt for speed and maneuverability like a motorcycle... if you need it to haul gear or don't have a BOL.. Godspeed!


----------



## jerry49

Sasquatch said:


> How many people do you have to put in it? Family? Just you and the dog?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Four total two kids two adults and a very small dog


----------



## Smitty901

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> problem with a BOV... if others are walking you are a target.... the nail that sticks out is the one that gets hammered.... if you have a designated BOL.. and and BOV is required to get there.. I would opt for speed and maneuverability like a motorcycle... if you need it to haul gear or don't have a BOL.. Godspeed!


 There are few as hard core riders as I am. I bleed motorcycle. But as a BOV bad idea is so many ways. Anyone that is on the move has serious security issue to deal with.
being on the move is the last option you want to use.
Duce and 5 ton always fueled and ready but last resort is leaving.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Smitty901 said:


> There are few as hard core riders as I am. I bleed motorcycle. But as a BOV bad idea is so many ways. Anyone that is on the move has serious security issue to deal with.
> being on the move is the last option you want to use.
> Duce and 5 ton always fueled and ready but last resort is leaving.


I was picturing a small dirt bike.. can go lots of places a large vehicle can't, and can be hidden..


----------



## jerry49

The idea is to get out if dodge when SHTF and relocate to remote area but will need to be able to carry supplies , i was thinking about putting a camper on the bed of my 4x4 truck , its just ts kinda small for four


----------



## SOCOM42

Whatever you use to BO with, for the most part, whatever fuel you take with you is all you will have.

The bigger the rig the more you will need.

The loading plan for my trailers includes 10, 5 gallon GI cans that are full for each Cherokee.

Tanks are always full when I leave here regardless of DEFCON level.


----------



## Smitty901

Son in laws next up 1968 M-715 jeep. He has 500 HP diesel engine built for it already. from his other project all I can say is it will do some crazy chit when done.

jeep (1) by bob smith, on Flickr

jeep (2) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## RedLion

If interested there are govt auctions of vehicles all of the time. Also sites such as these....Military Vehicle Web | Buy and Sell Military Vehicles Around the World

When I was in the MN National Guard, the state did a big turn over in vehicles, from trucks to tanks and all in between. I drove my share of Deuce and a halfs, five tons and all other wheeled vehicles up to HETTS up for auction at the airbase in Duluth. The going rate at the time (mid-90's) was $2,000 would get you four complete Deuce and a halfs. Buy as is. All of the states M60's ended up being dropped in the ocean out CA way to make man made corral reefs. A shame.


----------



## paraquack

I can only hope I will see the trigger points way ahead of time and beat a hasty retreat to another 
location. My area only has 1 major interstate highway. With about 3/4 of a million people that will 
head to it, I want to be 2-3 days ahead of them. While my main plan is to bug in, I realize that if 
the flood water is lapping at the back door, i should have left long ago. Since I can't put everything
into my car, I will need to put some on the roof and will probably make me a target sooner than later.


----------



## jerry49

Seems like staying put when you live in a city with lots of people staying put when shtf is bad idea


----------



## SOCOM42

Two of my trailers are in the background.


----------



## bigwheel

Make the kids and the dog sleep in a pup tent. They like it.


----------



## SOCOM42

RedLion said:


> If interested there are govt auctions of vehicles all of the time. Also sites such as these....Military Vehicle Web | Buy and Sell Military Vehicles Around the World
> 
> When I was in the MN National Guard, the state did a big turn over in vehicles, from trucks to tanks and all in between. I drove my share of Deuce and a halfs, five tons and all other wheeled vehicles up to HETTS up for auction at the airbase in Duluth. The going rate at the time (mid-90's) was $2,000 would get you four complete Deuce and a halfs. Buy as is. All of the states M60's ended up being dropped in the ocean out CA way to make man made corral reefs. A shame.


They also dumped hundreds of M60A1's in the gulf off of Florida, came from Anniston Army Depot, Tank rebuild center.

Ours went in along with them, I got the cupola periscope and mount base from mine, I wanted the 105 from it.


----------



## RJAMES

It is an equation with several answers - no best answer. 

Dedicated get out of dodge vehicle or joint use- daily driver / get out of dodge. Prefer dedicated as you can leave all your stuff packed up and ready to go. Issue for most people cost and where to park it safe secure in addition to the daily driver. 

Vehicle looks like a military vehicle or a blend in and not be noticed vehicle - just like any other vehicle on the road. Prefer blending in so not to draw the wrong attention. No fancy expensive cars and no deuce and a half trying to drive out of a large metro area. Think older pickup with a cap or work delivery van . 

Size- big enough for the number of people but not any bigger. 7 foot wide 50 foot long can hold a lot of people / stuff but it is not going up a narrow alley or trail. Smallest - Narrowest vehicle capable of hauling your people/ stuff. 

Front wheel drive or 4 wheel drive. - I prefer 4x4. I would never consider a rear drive vehicle ever . 

The higher the MPG the better. 


I would try and get something that works for camping trips for your family . Take it out and have fun - every camping trip is a a chance to practice a bug out. Having a camping set up gets a lot less questions from neighbors not weird to have a camping set up. A bug out vehicle now you can expect questions. 

A crew cab 4x4 pickup truck in a neutral color with a cap pulling a mid sized or a small camping trailer fits the bill for a lot of people. Others prefer a converted stealth cargo trailer or just a cargo trailer. Store your preps in it , do not need to leave no problem , need to leave hitch and go either way you got your food water and medical supplies with you. 

Others would rather have a 3/4 ton 4x4 trade van. With or without a trailer. Some want that big military vehicle painted in desert or woodland camo. 

Lots of answers / options what works for you may not work very well for others. 

Due to- how far you got to go, What kind of roads, Expected weather, number of people, car seats , how much stuff, where can you park it . 

I do not plan to go anywhere- I have a 4x4 diesel 250 HD Dodge with winch, crew cab and a 45 foot camper as well as a Jeep JKU with winch/ snorkel and a off road trailer. Both set up with CB/ Ham radio. I go camping a lot, have folks that spend weeks at a time with me so the camper gets a lot of use.


----------



## RedLion

SOCOM42 said:


> They also dumped hundreds of M60A1's in the gulf off of Florida, came from Anaston Army Depot, Tank rebuild center.
> 
> Ours went in along with them, I got the cupola periscope and mount base from mine, I wanted the 105 from it.


I was an M1 tanker but did get to spend some time on an M60 in Hohenfels Germany playing OPFOR for a 3 week period of time in 1990. Damn tanks made me cry. We were operating a 3 man crew and had non stop mechanical problems, especially throwing track and track breakage. With that said, it was a damn waste of them to dump in the ocean.


----------



## Smitty901

Not leaving . That is why we never moved into the city in the first place.


----------



## bigwheel

Living in the bug out location is pretty smart.


----------



## jerry49

bigwheel said:


> Living in the bug out location is pretty smart.


Yes but if you work in the city its kind of nice to live next to your job


----------



## bigwheel

jerry49 said:


> Yes but if you work in the city its kind of nice to live next to your job


Know dats right..and them farm steads are too much manuel labor for old fat boys who sweat a lot. Color us as city slickers too.


----------



## jerry49

Because of my situation i have to live in the city thats why im preparing to leave the city when SHTF i thought about a cabin but cost too much money and locked in to one location so i switched to RV but now wondering if i could get that thing down the road during SHTF


----------



## RJAMES

jerry49 said:


> Because of my situation i have to live in the city thats why im preparing to leave the city when SHTF i thought about a cabin but cost too much money and locked in to one location so i switched to RV but now wondering if i could get that thing down the road during SHTF


Depends on the situation - If someone is pulling a trailer away from an incoming hurricane 48 hours ahead of it hitting land I think you are good. No way during a hurricane You can move as soon as roads are back open but that was a week after Katrina before you could move south of Baton Rouge towards New Orleans. I took mine down to a family to stay in while they rebuilt.

Trying to leave an Urban area after a earthquake - I do not see how if you got damaged bridges you are going to do this regardless of the vehicle you have. If where you are going doesn't have long bridges or deep rivers then you might be good.

Civil unrest and rioting - just depends on how widespread and how good / lucky you are at figuring out routes around the rioting. Side roads and monitoring radio traffic am stations are your friend.

Flooding - if you get out before -no issue , get out during, camper or not, most likely not going to get it done. I have been able to move around flooded areas where that water was not moving fast and only 3 feet deep. Your taller vehicles or a vehicle with a snorkel works best.

I recommend campers for camping a good reason to have one lots of benefits if nothing else a place for visitors to stay. Even if a sht situation never comes up it is still a good thing. If you get a Bug Out Location you could stay in it weekends while you build a place or build a storage building to park it in and use it as a weekend get away and as a BOL if needed.

No one knows, we speculate and guess, try to figure out multiple options but when it comes down to it no one knows what is going to happen. You make your preps as best you can and that is all you can do at least with a camper you get to use the prep .

Study and test drive routes out of your metro area to where you want to go. Look for a couple routes . A route passing below a dam may not be usable after an earthquake or a flood same for bridges.

I recommend you get a camper, that you plan to drive pulling your camper, then see if you can drive after unhitching, then move to bicycles finally on foot with packs to get where you want to go.


----------



## Giblien

Lol. That's hilarious.


----------



## User Name

hmm the first thing is:
a) How to get fuel? The best thing is use some fuel efficient maybe <5L/ 100km.
b) Take the smallest Car you can get. You see in Syria big cars get Bombed very easy.


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 42889


I ain't buggin' out but the Rubicon JK can go most places a regular 4 wheel drive can't. Most advanced stock 4WD system available Lockers and Sway Bar Disconnect is great. Short wheel base makes for a very tight turn radius and rock climbing. Need to put a better bumper and add a winch. Money and Time people, Money and Time...:vs_smile:


----------



## Smitty901

User Name said:


> hmm the first thing is:
> a) How to get fuel? The best thing is use some fuel efficient maybe <5L/ 100km.
> b) Take the smallest Car you can get. You see in Syria big cars get Bombed very easy.


 In America except for the snowflakes we go for the big heavy hard hitting stuff. We will just flat ass run them over. Unless you have a good head start and that is a good Idea when you know weather is coming. SHTF hitting the road is a death warrant in any country.
BOV is just a dam good excuse to have a cool toy.


----------



## 6811

SOCOM42 said:


> Two of my trailers are in the background.
> 
> View attachment 42265


What trailers?


----------



## 8301

Slippy said:


> View attachment 42889
> 
> 
> I ain't buggin' out but the Rubicon JK can go most places a regular 4 wheel drive can't. .:vs_smile:


No,,,, You're not bugging out because you'd be leaving the bourbon collection,,, at least what's left of it since my last visit! : )


----------



## CTprepper83

I have a 4x4 chevy pickup. I wish I kinda got a Tahoe or suburban as it would be easier to store gear. I have a bol that I know requires 1/2 tank to get there which is 12 gallons so I have 3 tanks I keep for the truck plus I always keep it full.


----------



## paraquack

Saving my pennies to buy one. Ma Deuce is optional. An M-60 would be ok too.


----------



## Ragnarök

Where are you when you are bugging out? I would consider a bicycle with high amount of gears, great suspension, shock absorption, off reading tires with a wagon attached to be of high value. Don't forget the extra tires, pump, extra wheel, chains and a can of wd40.


----------



## Old SF Guy




----------



## Ragnarök

Old SF Guy said:


>


That's flippin cool


----------



## Medic33

I see this a lot, want a bov -got around 40 thou to spend on it =-were are you planning to go just drive around until you run out of gas? 40 k can buy some acreage and give you a place to stash and go to and if you play ya'll cards right can get one with no codes for building so you can build or get the rv out there permanently


----------



## Leon

personally I wouldn't worry about the RV, they are too big to get past many blocked roads, too fragile walled for rough country and unable to go down the really remote trails. If it was following your BOV sure that's something. My thing is the thin aluminum walls aren't very sturdy, puncture and tear and buckle easily. The rest is just a heavy duty truck with a long chassis.


----------

